# xino (una fruita semblant al préssec)



## chics

Bon dia.

Hi ha una fruita que és una mica semblant al préssec d'aigua però aixafat, amb forma de boina. No sé si es considera préssec o una altra fruita diferent. A casa meva en diem xinos. I vosaltres? 

Ja posats, en castellà són "chinos"? 

Gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Bon dia.
> 
> Hi ha una fruita que és una mica semblant al préssec d'aigua però aixafat, amb forma de boina. No sé si es considera préssec o una altra fruita diferent. A casa meva en diem xinos. I vosaltres?
> 
> Ja posats, en castellà són "chinos"?
> 
> Gràcies.


 
En castellà són *paraguayos*. 

I en català, dit així a l'estil de cada dia, "préssecs xinus".

Bon dia tinguis, Chics


----------



## chics

Ah, gràcies, no ho trobava al diccionari ni com xinos (ja ho imaginava...) ni com xinesos. I com en francès són "préssecs plans" a sac, i després del fil dels _beans/fesols_ (umf!) havia pensat que potser també es tractava d'algo molt local.


----------



## betulina

Jo fins fa molt poc no n'havia vist i, com que me'ls van portar de Lleida, ara en dic "préssecs de Lleida".  Però no en feu cas, són bajanades meves.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Són una cosa ben nova aquí a casa nostra, em fa l'efecte. En canvi, quan era petita tenia una companya d'escola que era de Lleó, on anava cada estiu i sempre menjava "paraguayos". I us parlo de fa una bona pila d'anys! Es veu que van arribar abans per terres de Castella que no pas per aquí.

Jo els vaig començar a veure fa uns quatre o cinc anys en els nostres mercats  Mai no els he tastat, però.

EDIT: acabo de fer una cerca "Termcatiana" per allunyar-me una mica de la traduc que m'ocupa i voilà:

_ca_  préssec xato, m
_ca_  préssec tomata, m  _sin. compl._
_ca_  préssec xinès, m  _sin. compl._
_es_  melocotón chato
_es_  melocotón chino
_es_  paraguaya
_es_  paraguayo

Definicions 
*ca:* Cultivar de préssec originari de la Xina que té una forma aplanada.


----------



## betulina

Oh, va bé de saber-ho, TPS, gràcies! Llavors no vénen de Lleida, sinó de la Xina...


----------



## chics

No se m'havia acudit buscar-ho al termcat...

Per cert, Betu, jo durant molt temps vaig fer com tu i, a Barcelona, els dèia "préssecs de Menorca". Jo allà els menjava de petita -fa molt més de cinc anys- i no els relacionava amb altre lloc. M'en recordo que un dia li vaig preguntar a una tieta meva menorquina que perquè es deien _xinus_, i em va dir, _perque són de la Xina_, i mai m'ho vaig creure...

Off-topic : no sabeu quant trobo a faltar els préssecs de vinya de Lleida! i les peres bones!


----------



## Dixie!

Per fi he sabut com es deia aquesta mena de préssec!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per cert, que ara vaig atabaladíssima, però ja tenim en algun lloc de per aquí un fil sobre els préssecs! Nyam, nyam


----------



## Joteta Plana

Ja fa molt de temps que us llegeig i avui, per fi, no he pogut evitar-ho i m'he decidit a escriure.
La fruita de què parleu és molt comú al País Valencià, al menys on jo visc; jo la recorde des de menudeta ( i ja fa anys d'això).
Ací els diem bresquillos (préssecs) del rotllet i són molt apreciats.
Per cert, m'encanta aprendre amb vosaltres. Gràcies


----------



## chics

És cert, en el fil "dels préssecs" es parla de diferentes maneres de dir "préssec": préssec i les seues variants (lèxiques): melicotó, bresquilla...

En aquest estem parlant del nom d'una altra fruita, o d'una varietat biològica, si voleu, i el seu o seus noms. Crec que mereix un fil diferent per a que no es presti s confuions, hehe...


----------



## Joteta Plana

No, no, en el meu cas no hi ha confusió; definitivament els "paraguayos" són bresquillos del rotllet per ací.


----------



## chics

Benvinguda, Joteta!

*Bresquillos del rotllet*, dius? Genial! Suposo que _bresquillos_ són els préssecs en general i aquests en concret els del rotllet, m'equivoco?


----------



## Joteta Plana

Així és, bresquillos ( o bresquilles, un poc més amunt) són els préssecs en general i els "paraguayos" són els del rotllet, que per ací encara hi ha qui els cultiva a casa, per a consum propi. Per descomptat que eixos són els més buscats


----------

